# New Structural Standards



## kevo_55 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just to let everyone know what's up.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...n_standards.pdf


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 30, 2007)

Now I really hope I passed or this is going to get expensive...


----------



## roadmonkey (Oct 30, 2007)

I can already see the future posts about which fo these are actually required for the morning breadth problems. There was plenty of questions about the transportation references they listed.

I think NCEES is in league with some big bookseller for these things..


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 30, 2007)

Most of the books your company should already have. Well, I just have the clerks photocopy the codes for me and then just bind them. I do own my own copy of the AISC 13th edition and Seismic Design Manual though.

I reviewed the "Seismic Design Manual" a while back. I'm sure the thread is somewhere on page 1 of the Structural Topic list. It really isn't cheap too. It costs as much as the 13th edition!


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 30, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> "Most of the books your company should already have. "


In theory, sure - but we're small enough where nobody keeps up with ordering the newest of everything (except IBC and ASCE 7). Also, since code updates seem to have been issued every 2-3 years lately AND we deal primarily with existing structures, it doesn't seem to be a huge priority. Plus, I generally try to work out of my own library.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 30, 2007)

ol said:


> In theory, sure - but we're small enough where nobody keeps up with ordering the newest of everything (except IBC and ASCE 7). Also, since code updates seem to have been issued every 2-3 years lately AND we deal primarily with existing structures, it doesn't seem to be a huge priority. Plus, I generally try to work out of my own library.


I'd seriously look for a new place and/or talk with your boss.

Many states have moved to the 2006 IBC already. If you're designing to them, you should atleast have them right?


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 30, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> I'd seriously look for a new place and/or talk with your boss.
> Many states have moved to the 2006 IBC already. If you're designing to them, you should atleast have them right?


Currently in TX 2003 IBC is the norm, so we're good.


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 30, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> I'd seriously look for a new place and/or talk with your boss.
> Many states have moved to the 2006 IBC already. If you're designing to them, you should atleast have them right?


BTW, I agree with you 100% -

I think that TX has lagged behind in code adoption. IIRC, Austin adopted the 2003 IBC just a couple of years ago, and was previously on the 1994 UBC? Somebody feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, that's not too bad.

Still, it really gets me that at the bottom of the PDF it says that the use of other standards will not be accepted. In a MC test, of course this won't be true always. Getting busted using old codes in the SEII I could see though.


----------

